# creative grooming competition, amazing photos



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

check this out! the results are amazing! I expect to see Louis looking like this soon at the rate Tokipoke is going!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/22951423


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Whoooaaa!!! How do they do that?!?!?! Whoever did that is really skilled!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

HOLY COW!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, unbelievable. They almost don't look like real dogs. Don't know whether I like it or not, but certainly can appreciate the skill required by the groomer and the patience as well; not to mention the patience of the dog!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fun! Some people are so creative. :laugh:


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Tokipoke? Where are you? Looks like you have something to experiment with


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I especially liked the tiger/elephant and the little fairy poodle! I hope Tokipoke doesn't get ideas with Louis, though... I think she should experiment with his big brother!!! :laugh:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I loved the husky, very creative, since you don't normally see anything besides poodles!


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

I love it.
I recently dyed the tail of my Samoyed girl pink. She looks fantastic


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Not only dogs want to be beautiful....

http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/phot...er-fluffy-male-cow-named-photo-220738606.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebW said:


> Not only dogs want to be beautiful....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/lightbox/phot...er-fluffy-male-cow-named-photo-220738606.html


I saw that photo! I'd never thought of a cow as "cute" before!!!


----------

